# 8th Annual Midwest Bicycle Fest



## aka_locojoe (Sep 9, 2012)

8th Annual Midwest Bicycle Fest. Sunday, September 30th. Riggs Park, Haysville, KS.

Bicycle show, people's and judge's choice awards, bicycle games/competitions, 3 bicycle raffles, free door prizes, food, music and more. Classic, custom, rat, freak, all bikes welcome. Details at MidwestBicycleFest.com


----------



## Bent Rim (Sep 9, 2012)

*Haysvill Bike Show*

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!  I'm there!

Bent Rim


----------



## ratfink1962 (Sep 23, 2012)

One week to go.

Be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bent Rim (Sep 27, 2012)

*It's sooner than you think!*

I'm ready!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2012)

Kool signage.....


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 27, 2012)

Planning on coming in late Sat afternoon so will be there for the cruise Sat night and the show Sunday.


----------

